# Steuerspannung über Touchscreen schalten



## WGertzen (3 März 2010)

Hallo!

An einer neuen Anlage will man sich Taster im Pult schenken und
die Steuerspannung über den vorhandenen Touch-Screen (WinCC) 
Ein/Ausschalten. 
In wieweit ist dies statthaft ? Oder gibt es im Bereich der Normen/Richtlinien die Notwendigkeit einen "Hardware Taster" einzusetzen.

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## Deltal (3 März 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=33604


----------



## WGertzen (3 März 2010)

Danke für den Tipp !


----------

